# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  >  Default IP for Linksys router

## Xavier

What is default ip for linksys router? I'm typing 192.168.1.1 in my browser - but I don't see my router admin console there. Is it possible that my router could have different IP address?

----------

